# Which campsite in North Devon-2 adults-2 teenagers-33ft RV?



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

We took Mark's kids to Woolacombe a couple of years ago and spent most of the time in the sea - great time, relaxed area, great beaches!

We want to go back to that area again this year in our new 33ft home. We don't want to take the car so need to have everything possible within walking distance;-

Beach, supermarket, something for the kids to do if (!) it rains, bar or pub would be nice but not essential - we have a large fridge to keep our own supply cool :wink: . We were thinking of Ruda in Croyde Bay. Having read lots of reviews it seems to be quite lively and noisey but has everything we would want in August. 

Are there any other sites in that area that fit all the criteria? Anyone been to Ruda, and will they take our RV length?

thanks - Anita


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

............ of course it would help if I could get the right forum when I do postings!!!!! oops sorry


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ruda is ok (I think) but your only other option if you want to park up within walking distance of beach and shops is this http://www.bayviewfarm.co.uk/camping_holidays.html


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Edgie said:


> Ruda is ok (I think) but your only other option if you want to park up within walking distance of beach and shops is this http://www.bayviewfarm.co.uk/camping_holidays.html


I think I know the site you've suggested.

Whats the access like to if for a large RV (never needed to think like this as a caravaner previously :roll: )


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

europa park has bays for rv's http://www.devon-connect.co.uk/camping-touring/europapark/introduction.htm
but it half way up the hill 
goldencoast holiday park is at the top of the hill but has a free bus http://www.woolacombe.co.uk/site/parcs/goldencoast.htm


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thewaltons said:


> ............ of course it would help if I could get the right forum when I do postings!!!!! oops sorry


I've moved you to the "UK Touring" forum


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anita,

we have been to Ruda quite a few times, mostly early or late in the year, quieter times if you know what I mean.

They have plenty of space either on the top field (which I think would be noisier) rather than the bottom field.

Last time we went two years ago they were not using the bottom field that much (perhaps it was still wet) the bottom field would take a RV although turning into the field from the main road may require a little care but nothing should cause problems.

August...I think they have fesitivals/entertaiment on the beach so would be quite lively.

Excellent facilities for the kids. Ruda has a huge beach, play area, toilets, showers etc. The evening entertainment is good although the clubhouse is small in my opinion and would easily fill up quickly during busy times.

Overall, I like the site & the camp as a whole, there is a great shop in the village that sells the most awesome donuts (really they do  ).

If you decide better you give them a ring and check the access, although as I said I cannot see a problem.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Moledrain (Sep 20, 2006)

Just some ideas, not personally tested though...

North Devon Sites

navigate to 'where to stay' and then 'touring parks'

Moley


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I phoned Ruda and they said they are fully booked for the week we want in August, so no messing around - have booked at Europa instead. It looks really good and the walk back up the hill will do my thighs some good! :roll:


----------

